#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Help Me Identify This Sigil:

## Ulvblod ov Fenrir

I am looking for any information pertaining to this sigil:



What it is, Where it came from, What it is for, pretty much anything...

----------


## Celestial Nights

I think it relates to the element of stone, crystals elements of that nature. More on a symbol towards to the aspect of consciousness of these things. I would suggest rooting your consciousness into the earth then activating the sigil, and see what it does. I'm not sure you can ask around more. Keep asking till you get multiple replies and when you see more people give the same view then usually its the one repeated most often. That's a good way to find out.

----------

